# Ratings Dropping...ah!!!



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Over the last 2 weeks my rating has started to go down. I haven't been doing anything different (I don't think). So I emailed support asking if they had any feedback from riders that I could use to help myself improve. The response I got is that they don't give individual ratings. I didn't ask for ratings. I didn't ask for individual. All I wanted was ANY feedback they have received! 

I wrote back and was told that I had a good record except for a "couple of 2's and 3's." 2's and 3's? That's not what I asked for. I wanted feedback!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> Over the last 2 weeks my rating has started to go down. I haven't been doing anything different (I don't think). So I emailed support asking if they had any feedback from riders that I could use to help myself improve. The response I got is that they don't give individual ratings. I didn't ask for ratings. I didn't ask for individual. All I wanted was ANY feedback they have received! Thank you Uber for helping me be a better driver.


Don't sweat it, just go pick up those cheap uber fares, and keep bringing in the cheese for the uber master, don't take the rating system seriously "uber doesn't, why should you" , it will do nothing but stress you out, there is enough stress already with idiot passengers and these low price rates, uber wants and NEEDS you on the road, don't fret over the ******, just go get more fares.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> I wrote back and was told that I had a good record except for a "couple of 2's and 3's." 2's and 3's? That's not what I asked for. I wanted feedback!


If you feel that you absolutely HAVE to worry about this crap: I think most drivers can review their last couple of weeks worth of fares and have a fairly good idea of who might have sandbagged them. Try to determine who (gut feeling) gave you a 2 or 3 star rating and either figure out how to fix whatever didn't go well....or try to avoid getting anymore fares from that "type" of customer. For instance if you had less than stellar rides with drunk 21 year old girls when the bars close....don't pickup any more of those fares.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You are too far away to attend my weekend 5 star driving seminar (a.k.a. ball licking 101)

On this subject Uber is useless.... watch the training videos, speak when spoken to, know your city and drive smoooooth


----------

